# Legend Pharmaceuticals review



## TattooedGymGinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if we can do reviews or questions about places to get raws (still new here) but I have used Legend Pharmaceuticals many times and would like to share info.

I have done tren, test p, test e, and masterone from them and every time i ordered i received my package within a month. i have read some things about them not shipping items and id say that is completely false information. The quality of their raws isn't quite there, meaning you might want to buy a **** ton of filters. As far as being good and "real" i'd say its real. But I know there are some out there that think its fake, maybe i'm the lucky one "i am a ****ing Irish man" or its good shit. I wanted to see if anyone else has used them? Me personally, its not bad for Chinese. Oh and great customer service. 

Let me know if you guys have any questions or helpful info

Thanks!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 22, 2015)

So you're a shill for Legend? He was here before. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## TattooedGymGinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Probably should have said this in my post before a bunch of concerned bullies start up a fight. I am NOT with legend or selling anything here. I had a simple question, I simplify said I tried them and gave my honest review. Thank you DieYoung for you reply. I think he is one of those hit and miss guys.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 22, 2015)

I am new here so I am not sure how this thread will go.  When you say "real"  is that 25% real or 50% maybe 90%.  How do you know you have had them tested?  I assume you did blood work on the test esters.  Personally I can never figure out what makes a guy just want to join a new forum and immediately make it known what sources they think are great or even hit or miss.  Read your post you did not say hit or miss.  You did say Good S**T, completely false information, not bad for Chinese.  Look forward to seeing your blood work and any other testing you did.


----------



## TattooedGymGinger (Jun 22, 2015)

I am new to thread yes but, what makes everyone assume I am trying to support this source? I asked a question and then gave my honest opinion on it. I think dont think its fake shit but weak, yes. The test p is certainly real my buddy got test done being on and off it. it was low from the start i think he said 390, now on it hes around 1100 i believe. Of course the doctor thinks its because hes been taking the proscribed shit but really been taking the stuff from legend. I know you are thinking let me see the test results but, i'm not going through the trouble of asking him to go back to the doctor to get a print out on it. either way its not like anyone on here will believe it. And if you have done gear before, you can feel when something is bad, good or great when putting it in your body. 

I understand I joined a form and immediately talked about a source and I shouldn't have but sometimes i have a thought then post it. This is why i never have joined them, you get punished for asking/giving info and someone doesn't like it so they get offended or think im trying to sell shit.I thought this is what forms are for... must be american, too many rules and too many complaining people. yes im aware im from america. lol 

I do appropriate your reply though whether it cleared anything up or not. I hope this thread didn't piss too many people off.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 23, 2015)

On the contrary, I appreciate posts like this. If I had been thinking about using Legend Pharmaceuticals for raws I now know that I MAY receive what I ordered, but it may not be very good. Thanks op, I appreciate your review, and i believe I will steer clear of legend.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 23, 2015)

TattooedGymGinger said:


> The test p is certainly real my buddy got test done being on and off it. it was low from the start i think he said 390, now on it hes around 1100 i believe.



My cruise dose of 250/w of test e brings me above 2000. I guess I'll stay away from Legend.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 23, 2015)

Sledge said:


> On the contrary, I appreciate posts like this. If I had been thinking about using Legend Pharmaceuticals for raws I now know that I MAY receive what I ordered, but it may not be very good. Thanks op, I appreciate your review, and i believe I will steer clear of legend.



That's a good point if you can't see what this review is saying there is probably little to no help for you anyways.


----------



## Radiojohnny (Jun 28, 2015)

Where did legend go I ant find them online anymore they used to be under powersteriod.com then legendsteroid.com but now I can't find them at all.


----------



## TattooedGymGinger (Jun 30, 2015)

Not sure, I ordered from them a year ago so its been a while. you know how sites are, they fall off the earth then randomly pop back up.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 30, 2015)

JuicedVenom(Head rep for Legend) and his fearless leader....owner of Legend, ANTON, have been banned for ripping off members and specifically now the owner of BOP. BUNK gh and replacing with more bunk. Anton and I go back a ways. Stay far away from legend. Garbage People......NEXT!


----------

